# Something a little different - the world's first music video in Excel (AC/DC)



## mrming (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I've just finished an interesting Excel / VBA project which is a little different than the usual. We've created the world's first music video in Excel format.

You can see it in action on YouTube here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9_YkXHCkgA

And you can download the spreadsheet here:
http://www.acdcrocks.com/excel/

The idea came about because we realised that many people work in offices where there's a fairly heavy internet usage restrictions in place, and we loved the thought that we could subvert those policies with AC/DC’s music.

We decided to use the Excel format as it’s almost universally allowed through corporate firewalls. The result is the world's first (and probably only ever) music video in Excel format, which plays back as ASCII art directly in the fields of the spreadsheet.

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 24, 2008)

Now *that* is genius - made my afternoon, so thank you!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 24, 2008)

That is too cool.  I can't have sound at work, but I can't wait to check it out at home....


----------



## Evagrius Ponticus (Oct 24, 2008)

That was awesome.  Rorya - your tag made me ashamed of myself. . .I've done that so often . . spent days working on code that I could have done manually in minutes


----------



## Patience (Oct 24, 2008)

That. Is more than a little bit cool!!!!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 24, 2008)

*Never* be ashamed of coding - you will pretty much always learn something that will stand you in good stead, however pointless the current exercise may prove to be!


----------



## Evagrius Ponticus (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah - I know - I love coding - maybe one day I'll be good at it


----------



## mrming (Oct 24, 2008)

Hehe - glad you liked it!


----------



## MrExcel (Oct 30, 2008)

This is an awesome workbook.

I love the code that delivers the embedded .WAV file to the persons hard drive.

As I study the workbook some more, I have to ask about the art in Q99:Q639. What did you use to generate the 540 frames of ASCII art?

Bill


----------

